# $35 Diamond Fee to Change the Name on a Reservation???



## WhichBible (May 6, 2012)

I heard a nasty rumor that Diamond is going to start charging a $35 fee to change the name on a reservation.  Does anyone know if this is true?

Is it still going to apply even if you are a Platinum or Gold owner?

I would appreciate any information on this subject.

When I bought into Diamond there was no mention on this fee.  How can they just start charging it?


----------



## post-it (Nov 7, 2012)

I just made a guest reservation last week and I wasn't charged.


----------



## fluke (Nov 8, 2012)

You receive one free guest certificate a year and then DRI charges a "modest" fee for any additional reservations in a guests name.

The last mention of the fee I saw earlier this year was $35


----------

